# Javascript on Safari 2.0.4



## chantel1123 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Guys, 

I am currently converting our web application to be able to support safari 2.0.4. Unfortunately, some of the javascript function we have doesn't seem to be working in 2.0.4, such as the basic "alert"... I am not sure what I am doing wrong but could it have something to do with the compatibility of safari 2.0.4 on mac os x 10.5?

Many thanks


----------



## Gnomo (Dec 13, 2007)

Safari requires standards compliant JavaScript so if you are using a IE specific statement (e.g. document.all) that could be the problem.

If you post the code that is giving you problems, I can help you debug it.


----------



## chantel1123 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Gnomo  

safari on 2.0.4 is working now, a friend of mine bought her mac with a 10.4 osx, and it's working fine now, basic javascript such as alert("Hello world"); is working already, it seems that the safari 2.0.4 wasn't installed properly on the 10.5 osx... 
Thanks for the response anyway!


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 14, 2007)

Or maybe javascript wasn't enabled on that 10.5.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 15, 2007)

10.5's default Safari is Safari 3, so it may be that Safari 2 is incompatible (to an extent) with Safari 2 under 10.5...


----------

